# Tyrone Ontario Corner



## Woodsman (Nov 29, 2015)

Out driving today took a road I have never bothered to go down before and ended up in a small 4 corner type town called Tyrone.   Heres two from the four corners. 




The Blacksmith Shop Tyrone Ont 20151129 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr




General Store Tyrone Ont Closed 20151129 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice!

Try the Blacksmith shot in B&W.


----------

